# Pricing



## Don"s Drywall (Jun 26, 2010)

New to the area. Want to know what the rates are per foot for drywall contractor hang thru texture. No materials. Lets say standard 8ft ceilings with 12ft long walls. Spray textured. Oh yeah, I am in Farmington , NM


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

my estimates would be about .20 - .30 a sq for labor around here.. its pretty cut throat.


----------



## drywallntheblood (Jun 26, 2010)

*thanks*

:thumbsup:


jmr said:


> my estimates would be about .20 - .30 a sq for labor around here.. its pretty cut throat.


----------



## Donson (Aug 4, 2010)

jmr said:


> my estimates would be about .20 - .30 a sq for labor around here.. its pretty cut throat.


I remember working for that in the late 80's...........:icon_rolleyes:


----------

